# Keyboard characters



## Dennis

One for you techies out there!
How do i use Portuguese keyboard characters on my UK QWERTY keyboard?.........the Euro symbol for instance and the little squiggle under the C and the tilde above the a.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica

I can't get the euro symbol either despite having googled to try to find a way. All the suggestions I have found on google don't work


----------



## Dennis

Hi Veronica
Same here !


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Hi Veronica
> Same here !


Hi Bob and Veronica and all

Ok now i am only guessing let me explain i am on my Ubuntu laptop on this system there is a way i can add the features you want. On windooooz If you go to START then Setting and Control Panel. Go to keyboard and mouse. Have a look for an option to add special characters. 

Or just found this Google "special characters keyboard" and use the first option on the Google list or use the link. ALT0128 is what you would need to get the Euro symbol but first read the text in red. I can't test as i am on a Linux system. I have a machine at home and i will check it works later. 

For now give it a try.

Peterfc 666?

To type a special character, using an Alt keyboard sequence:

1. Ensure that the Num Lock key has been pressed, to activate the numeric key section of the keyboard.
 2. Press the Alt key, and hold it down.
3. While the Alt key is pressed, type the sequence of numbers (on the numeric keypad) from the Alt code in the above table.
4. Release the Alt key, and the character will appear. 

There are some gaps in the numerical sequence of Alt character codes, because either those elements do not exist, or they are duplicates of elements listed elsewhere.

†Some word processing programs will not recognize these Alt functions.

‡Many fonts improperly display Alt 166 as ª rather than , and Alt 167 as º rather than .

Special Characters — Alt Keyboard Sequences


----------



## nelinha

Hi Dennis, is this only when you are in the forum? On Word I just go Insert, Symbol, and you will find all the letters with the little accents and cedillas and the euro sign in there, then you select, close the symbol window and your chosen letter will be inserted on the page you are writing. Some times the font will be different, then just highlight the whole sentence, redefine your font and the "symbol" letters will take the same font. Hope this helps. That's what I do with Windows 7, oh, I've just noticed that I have an euro sign on the 5 % key, now how do I get there? Nelinha


----------



## Veronica

Nope, tried all that stuff


----------



## Dennis

nelinha said:


> Hi Dennis, is this only when you are in the forum? On Word I just go Insert, Symbol, and you will find all the letters with the little accents and cedillas and the euro sign in there, then you select, close the symbol window and your chosen letter will be inserted on the page you are writing. Some times the font will be different, then just highlight the whole sentence, redefine your font and the "symbol" letters will take the same font. Hope this helps. That's what I do with Windows 7, oh, I've just noticed that I have an euro sign on the 5 % key, now how do I get there? Nelinha


I have noticed that i have a euro sign on F3 on my key board......how do i use it?
Also i have found that Windows 7 has character map............select start....programmes.....all programmes......type in find programmes box CHARACTER MAP and it appears...................................Must be a shortcut somewhere.


----------



## loonytoon

my keyboard (which is so old most of the letters have worn off) doesn't have a euro sign. In Word, 'alt'+'ctrl'+'e' will give a euro sign (if you go to insert symbol and highlight the symbol you want it will tell you what the keyboard shortcut is). here on the forum, é is what comes up when you use that shortcut. no idea how you get it so i just type it out!

jeff:confused2:


----------



## silvers

ctl+alt+4= €


----------



## loonytoon

silvers said:


> ctl+alt+4= €


not on my keyboard. jeff


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're using Windows, go into the Control Panel and then into Regional and Language Options. One of the tabs there should be for keyboard. 

There are a couple options there that give you keyboards with a much greater range of characters - including € ç and all the accents é è ë etc.

I use US International keyboard. You gain the € (right-alt and 5) but lose the pound sign on the keyboard. 

Other people I know say that a Brazilian keyboard will give you all the accents and special characters you need.

Generally, you use the single quote key first, then press the letter you want the accent for - ' and then e gives you é for example. The double quote and then a letter will give you the umlaut, and (strange one) ' and then the c gives you ç

Or you can always just opt for a Portuguese keyboard. Don't know exactly what's involved there, but you can set things up so you can switch keyboards using the little icons in the tray in the lower right of the screen.

You can opt for the alternate keyboards on Linux, but I'm not certain how to set it up other than when you're first installing Linux. (My Linux set-up is set for the US International keyboard - even though my laptop is French and has an AZERTY keyboard.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

Super hero to the rescue.

If you go to the link i left a little while ago it does work. What you have to do is first either print the screen so you can use the list or open in another screen.

1. Ensure that the Num Lock key has been pressed, to activate the numeric key section of the keyboard.

2. Press the Alt key, and hold it down.

3. While the Alt key is pressed, type the sequence of numbers (on the numeric keypad) from the Alt code in the above table.

4. Release the Alt key, and the character will appear. 

PETER that is my name using ALT

ALT80 is P
ALT69 is E
ALT84 is T
ALT69 is E
ALT82 is R
ALT54 is 6
ALT63 IS?

Hope this was of help now back to accounts

PETER 666? all using the ALT key


----------



## Dennis

Bevdeforges said:


> If you're using Windows, go into the Control Panel and then into Regional and Language Options. One of the tabs there should be for keyboard.
> 
> There are a couple options there that give you keyboards with a much greater range of characters - including € ç and all the accents é è ë etc.
> 
> I use US International keyboard. You gain the € (right-alt and 5) but lose the pound sign on the keyboard.
> 
> Other people I know say that a Brazilian keyboard will give you all the accents and special characters you need.
> 
> Generally, you use the single quote key first, then press the letter you want the accent for - ' and then e gives you é for example. The double quote and then a letter will give you the umlaut, and (strange one) ' and then the c gives you ç
> 
> Or you can always just opt for a Portuguese keyboard. Don't know exactly what's involved there, but you can set things up so you can switch keyboards using the little icons in the tray in the lower right of the screen.
> 
> You can opt for the alternate keyboards on Linux, but I'm not certain how to set it up other than when you're first installing Linux. (My Linux set-up is set for the US International keyboard - even though my laptop is French and has an AZERTY keyboard.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Think i will write a letter


----------



## loonytoon

PETERFC said:


> Hi Bob and Veronica and all
> 
> Ok now i am only guessing let me explain i am on my Ubuntu laptop on this system there is a way i can add the features you want. On windooooz If you go to START then Setting and Control Panel. Go to keyboard and mouse. Have a look for an option to add special characters.
> 
> Or just found this Google "special characters keyboard" and use the first option on the Google list or use the link. ALT0128 is what you would need to get the Euro symbol but first read the text in red. I can't test as i am on a Linux system. I have a machine at home and i will check it works later.
> 
> For now give it a try.
> 
> Peterfc 666?
> 
> To type a special character, using an Alt keyboard sequence:
> 
> 1. Ensure that the Num Lock key has been pressed, to activate the numeric key section of the keyboard.
> 2. Press the Alt key, and hold it down.
> 3. While the Alt key is pressed, type the sequence of numbers (on the numeric keypad) from the Alt code in the above table.
> 4. Release the Alt key, and the character will appear.
> 
> There are some gaps in the numerical sequence of Alt character codes, because either those elements do not exist, or they are duplicates of elements listed elsewhere.
> 
> †Some word processing programs will not recognize these Alt functions.
> 
> ‡Many fonts improperly display Alt 166 as ª rather than , and Alt 167 as º rather than .
> 
> Special Characters — Alt Keyboard Sequences


i think there must be either something in the setup of the word processor on this forum or the setup of my keyboard (either that or i am doing something seriously wrong) but when i type ALT0128 (which should give a euro sign) i get '¬' obviously not a euro sign. strangely, the others i've tried all seem to work e.g. Ç, |{ etc

jeff

jeff


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



loonytoon said:


> i think there must be either something in the setup of the word processor on this forum or the setup of my keyboard (either that or i am doing something seriously wrong) but when i type ALT0128 (which should give a euro sign) i get '¬' obviously not a euro sign. strangely, the others i've tried all seem to work e.g. Ç, |{ etc
> 
> jeff
> 
> jeff


Hi Jeff

Have a look to see if your keyboard is setup as UK English or USA English that may cause the problem. 

€ as you see it works for me it also works on the latest version of Open Office 3.2writer also in Microsoft Publisher it works fine. I do not have Microsoft Office as i have not need.

What software are you trying to use the characters on? 

P
E
T
E
R
6
6
6
?


----------



## loonytoon

PETERFC said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> Have a look to see if your keyboard is setup as UK English or USA English that may cause the problem.
> 
> € as you see it works for me it also works on the latest version of Open Office 3.2writer also in Microsoft Publisher it works fine. I do not have Microsoft Office as i have not need.
> 
> What software are you trying to use the characters on?
> 
> P
> E
> T
> E
> R
> 6
> 6
> 6
> ?


Hi Peter

only seems to be the euro sign i have a problem with. it works fine in MS word (Office 2007) and wordpad - it's just here that it doesn't work. i'm setup for UK English


J
E
F
F


----------



## PETERFC

loonytoon said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> only seems to be the euro sign i have a problem with. it works fine in MS word (Office 2007) and wordpad - it's just here that it doesn't work. i'm setup for UK English
> 
> 
> J
> E
> F
> F


Hi Jeff

€ this Euro sign was copied from Open Office maybe you could try and do a copy and paste. 

:confused2::confused2:

Peterfc 666?


----------



## loonytoon

PETERFC said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> € this Euro sign was copied from Open Office maybe you could try and do a copy and paste.
> 
> :confused2::confused2:
> 
> Peterfc 666?


cheers peter but probably quicker just to type 'euro'

jeff


----------



## Veronica

Whoopee, 
I took Bevs advice and went into languages. My comp was set on USA english so I altered it to UK english.

€€€€€€€ seeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thanks Bevs.


----------



## mitz

My keyboard gives the € sign when you hold down the "Alt Gr" key and then press "4".

Other codes whilst holding down the "Alt" key:

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOUR NUMLOCK BUTTON IS ON!


á Alt+0225
à Alt+0224
â Alt+0226
ä Alt+0228
å Alt+0229
Á Alt+0193
Ã Alt+0195
Ä Alt+0196
Å Alt+0197

À Alt+0192 
Â Alt+0194 
æ Alt+0230 
Æ Alt+0198 
ç Alt+0231 
Ç Alt+0199 
ê Alt+0234 
é Alt+0233 
ë Alt+0235 
è Alt+0232 
Ê Alt+0202 
Ë Alt+0203 
É Alt+0201 
È Alt+0200 
ï Alt+0239
í Alt+0237 
î Alt+0238 
ì Alt+0236 
Í Alt+0205 
Ì Alt+0204 
Î Alt+0206 
Ï Alt+0207 
ñ Alt+0241 
Ñ Alt+0209 
œ Alt+0156 
Œ Alt+0140 ô Alt+0244 
ö Alt+0246
ò Alt+0242
õ Alt+0245
ó Alt+0243
ø Alt+0248
Ó Alt+0211
Ô Alt+0212
Õ Alt+0213
Ø Alt+0216
Ö Alt+0214
Ò Alt+0210
š Alt+0154
Š Alt+0138
ú Alt+0250
ü Alt+0252
û Alt+0251
ù Alt+0249
Ù Alt+0217
Ú Alt+0218
Ü Alt+0220
Û Alt+0219
ÿ Alt+0255
Ÿ Alt+0159
ý Alt+0253
Ý Alt+0221
ž Alt+0158
Ž Alt+0142 ª Alt+0170 
Þ Alt+0222 
þ Alt+0254 
ƒ Alt+0131 
ß Alt+0223 
µ Alt+0181
Ð Alt+0208 
° Alt+0176
º Alt+0186 
• Alt+0149 
„ Alt+0132 
… Alt+0133 
¬ Alt+0172 
¿ Alt+0191 
¡ Alt+0161 
¥ Alt+0165 
£ Alt+0163 
€ Alt+0128 
¢ Alt+0162 
¹ Alt+0185 
² Alt+0178 
³ Alt+0179 
½ Alt+0189 
¼ Alt+0188 
¾ Alt+0190


----------



## Veronica

Do you mean caps lock when you say numlock?


----------



## christopherdouglas

*NumCaps ?!*@#*



Veronica said:


> Do you mean caps lock when you say numlock?


No Veronica, he probably means Num Lock - its the one, top left, of the number pad (On my keyboard it's next to the key with the picture of a piece of chalk and a slate which I find works better than the PC usually)
xxx
Chris


----------



## mitz

That's right, Shown here:


----------



## Dennis

Poco Redondo


----------



## Dennis

I have worked out how to add a different language ( Portuguese) to my keyboard but still don`t know what buttons to press to get specific characters.........but wait, just found that if i press the ;;;;; button in Portuguese it gives çççççççççç..........great news!! just have to play around with the keyboard in Portuguese and see what gives what.....çççççççççç......~~~~~´´´+++<<<<\\\\\\''''''«««««.


----------

